# Lauderdale/Pompano Beach/Miami April 28+



## ns02cc (Mar 14, 2017)

I am looking for a min 2 bedroom unit for April 28 for up to 10 days.  I am very flexible on the start date.  It could be starting April 28, 29 or 30 for a week but 10 days starting on the 28th would be ideal.  
Thanks


----------



## abc31 (Mar 16, 2017)

I can reserve 10 nights for you starting on April 28 at The Park Royal Miami Beach. There is a 2 bedroom available.  This  was a condominium that was recently purchased by Royal Holiday Club and turned into a timeshare.  It is not fancy, but everything is new. The location is 1 block from Collins Avenue and the beach. Everything is in walking distance, so you wouldn't necessarily need a car. if you are interested, let me know. I would rent it for $100 per night. email me at abcassidy@hotmail.com if you are interested.


----------



## ns02cc (Mar 21, 2017)

bump


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2017)

Wyndham Palm Aire has availability in a 2 BR.  Not sure if you interested in that.  7 nights checking in on either the 28th or the 29th.


----------



## ns02cc (Mar 28, 2017)

Still looking


----------



## CharlesR (Apr 9, 2017)

Are you still looking for this week?


----------



## ns02cc (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes I did.  Please delete thread.


----------

